# Quality of grayne goggles?



## onesie13 (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe it's me, but outside of those wiredsport stokers for goggles, I haven't really seen many thread mention them. Of those that reply back once they got their goggles, they generally seem to like them. 

AFAIK grayne isn't using the exact same design as any bigger name brands so I doubt its a case of some chinese factory reusing the same mold for "gray market" goggles.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

love my graynes, best value goggle i've ever had, and best optics. daily lens changes as needed, +100. might as not even start talking about china , etc, we'll be throwing half our gear out. 

and a funny thing, never in my life has anyone complemented me on the look on my goggs (like i have anything to do with it or actually gave a fuk), and i'v had three random complement on the graynes

add: i have the GTO by the way, and got them with three lenses right off the bat. only downside i am noticing is the headband fabric is pilling up pretty bad, just cosmetic, so whatever. but i do see in comparison that my older oakley band is more foamish, rubbery and less plush, hold up better....


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Second season using them. Still works perfectly.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Wiredsport makes them.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

*Stoked* guys and glad to hear that our Grayne Goggles are working out for you. 

If there is *ever* anything major or minor that comes up with any of our products, we want to hear from you. Our 3 year warranty is the foundation...but even for normal wear and tear stuff, email or PM me. We want you to be unusually satisfied with our gear and we can almost always stoke you. 

When we looked at the goggle market we saw awesome goggles at the high end...but what was (is) being sold at a manageable price point from the big brands was really poor. Small frames with very limited peripheral vision, thin facial foam, flat lenses, single color non-mirrored lenses, limited venting, etc. 

So...we wanted to produce goggles that offered:

Oversized, optically correct Spherical Lenses
Ultra durable TPU frames
Extra thick anti-microbial dual density facial foam
Overkill venting for real world riding...and hiking
Mirrored lenses with great looking, precision, multi-color transitions
and our 3 year warranty

...and we wanted to do that for $49.95 - less than the price of the current breed of budget goggles from the major brands...roughly the cost of their high end replacement lenses.

But, how do they fare against those high priced goggles? There is a lot of information, confusing marketing (and misinformation) about the quality, technology and functional differences between goggles. We will put our Grayne goggles up against any goggles on the market in real world tests. Obviously, we think our goggles are better but what is the actuality? Durability? Optical Clarity? Fog Proofing?  It is much more valuable to test, compare and prove (on video) with duplicable methods and fact rather than to debate hypotheticals. 

This started out to be an "I'm here for you" post and I started to ramble . Long and short of it is...You will be stoked. My direct email is [email protected] . Please, don't hesitate to use it.

STOKED!


----------



## sharpcroft (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi, do you have a UK seller or can you ship to the UK?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

No problem at all shipping to the UK. Drop me an email and I will get you set up. 

Grayne is available direct only. The addition of resellers (for any product) essentially doubles (often more than doubles) the price to the customer as the reseller needs to make a profit and the additional shipping (wholesaler to retailer) and many other additional costs to support a reseller model would need to be covered.


----------



## sharpcroft (Mar 18, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> No problem at all shipping to the UK. Drop me an email and I will get you set up.
> 
> Grayne is available direct only. The addition of resellers (for any product) essentially doubles (often more than doubles) the price to the customer as the reseller needs to make a profit and the additional shipping (wholesaler to retailer) and many other additional costs to support a reseller model would need to be covered.


I see that the goggles are available on ebay, often with a 2nd set of lens's to go with them, whats my best option for speed of delivery and price, direct from your website or via your ebay shop?

I just tried to register on your web site and it will not let me add a shipping / billing address for the UK?

Many thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sharpcroft said:


> I see that the goggles are available on ebay, often with a 2nd set of lens's to go with them, whats my best option for speed of delivery and price, direct from your website or via your ebay shop?
> 
> I just tried to register on your web site and it will not let me add a shipping / billing address for the UK?
> 
> Many thanks


eBay is fine as their Global Shipping Program is all inclusive. At some times their shipping pricing (this is set by an eBay algorithm) is randomly high, however. Drop me an email if that is the case and we can work around it.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> No problem at all shipping to the UK. Drop me an email and I will get you set up.
> 
> Grayne is available direct only. The addition of resellers (for any product) essentially doubles (often more than doubles) the price to the customer as the reseller needs to make a profit and the additional shipping (wholesaler to retailer) and many other additional costs to support a reseller model would need to be covered.


so really, you just cut out the middleman on regular, middle-of-the-line-goggles, to be able to sell them for cheaper. not really anything revolutionary.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

alchemy said:


> so really, you just cut out the middleman on regular, middle-of-the-line-goggles, to be able to sell them for cheaper. not really anything revolutionary.


Hi Alchemy,

Stoked for your comments.

You are certainly correct that direct to consumer sales are a large part of our industry these days. The commonality is that there are cost savings to the brands. In some instances those savings are passed on to the consumer. In many instances they are not. I think that is a distinction worth noting. Many of the larger brands initially had involved their retailers and even their sales reps in their direct to customer sales. Now there is a notable backtracking from those involvements where neither the retailer or the customer benefits.

We consider this to be a top level product that we sell at a a first tier pricepoint. As in my post above I am referring to real world comfort, durability, fog proofing, optical quality and warranty.


----------

